# Essentially



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wouldn't the Suns have been better off keeping there draft pick in Sergio Rodriguez, who has been playing great up there in Portland, let Nash nurture him and keep him to become the future PG instead of signing Marcus Banks, who still has no idea what a jumpshot is?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jizzy said:


> Wouldn't the Suns have been better off keeping there draft pick in Sergio Rodriguez, who has been playing great up there in Portland, let Nash nurture him and keep him to become the future PG instead of signing Marcus Banks, who still has no idea what a jumpshot is?



Looking at it now, yeah. But they made the pick for Portland (as they did Boston). I don't know how much they liked him. They said they liked 5 or 6 players the most, but when they couldn't trade up to get them, and were taken, they decided to just trade the picks and maybe use it in free agency since no else else they were excited about.

They also targeted Tim Thomas, and Salmons before they did Banks.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

No. They knew they had 3 picks in the deepest draft in a longgg time, so they needed to save money.

I'd rather a Hasheem Thabeet/Joakim Noah then Sergio Rodreguiz (sp?) who is very inconsistant.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jammin said:


> No. They knew they had 3 picks in the deepest draft in a longgg time, so they needed to save money.
> 
> I'd rather a Hasheem Thabeet/Joakim Noah then Sergio Rodreguiz (sp?) who is very inconsistant.



They would have saved more money not offering Banks that contract, drafting Sergio, (who would fit this Suns offense like a glove) and drafting next draft.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Yeah, but they didn't know that at the time. Banks was coming off a stellar season in Minny, and Sergio was an unproven rookie from nowhere. Obviously you'd take a proven player over a an uncertainty.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

if BC where still GM, this wouldnt have happened.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> if BC where still GM, this wouldnt have happened.



Uh, he was with us when we traded the picks the yrs before. Besides, BC didn't control everything here, it was done collectively.


----------

